# Aston Martin V8 Vantage (2005) - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Aston Martin Vantage V8 with 30000 kms on the clock from 2005 for a paint correction and half paint job .
All the paint jobs we present are our responsability to take care that all is done correctly and by the book .

The Aston was very chipped and scratched , the detail of the front would only make things worst so it was repainted.


















Front grill fully stained and even polishing it didn´t give any result, so it must be new.










Like we said , the repairs and paint are our responsability and we take care that the finish comes "perfect" ( we always have to paint corrected to be detailing standarts ) , with a colour match and properly painted.










































Weeks later we collected the car and initiate the paint correction.










Starting on the rear bumper


























Other side


















Central area of the bumper with scratches from installing it.


















Roof



























































more RIDS


















Trunk well swirled and marked with DA sanding marks from factory.














































































































































Bonnet


















Sideway













































































































Lower areas


















Zaino Z2 Pro curing...










...the time of the wheel arches and rimms.


































24 hours later a coat of Swissvax Crystal Rock.










Engine detail and replacement of the front grill for a new one.












































After many hours our work paid off 
































































































































































































We didn´t had much time for outside pics and take these two when the owner was leaving


















Regards

Rui


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Yet again, another flawless result!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Superb finish on a great looking car:thumb:

Kev


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JakeWhite said:


> Yet again, another flawless result!





spursfan said:


> Superb finish on a great looking car:thumb:
> 
> Kev





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


Thanks guys and it was a shame i couldn´t get any pics outside in the sun


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work mate bravo once again :thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Love these cars, fantastic job..Flawless perfection....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely work there buddy :thumb: I love these cars


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work mate bravo once again :thumb:





ford nut said:


> Love these cars, fantastic job..Flawless perfection....





kempe said:


> Lovely work there buddy :thumb: I love these cars


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great job Rui.

Regards


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! That is a beauty, but only after your work!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job Mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*What can I say Rui, Excellenttttttttttttttttttt workmanship on this Aston :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Outstanding job on Aston


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

moshinho said:


> Great job Rui.
> 
> Regards


*Thanks :thumb:*



Posambique said:


> Wow! That is a beauty, but only after your work!


*Most people think that when car is repainted don´t need detailing , but it´s soooooo wrrroooonnngggg .
Thanks man :thumb:*



Alzak said:


> Great job Mate :thumb:


*Thanks :thumb:*



Eurogloss said:


> *What can I say Rui, Excellenttttttttttttttttttt workmanship on this Aston :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


*Thanks Mario and Keep the spirit up *



deni2 said:


> Outstanding job on Aston


*Thanks *



tonyy said:


> Amazing finish..


*thanks Tonyy *


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic!! :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

That looks like automotive pornography. 
Hope the new owner looks after it more than the last.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

matt_83 said:


> Fantastic!! :thumb:





Matt_Nic said:


> That looks like automotive pornography.
> Hope the new owner looks after it more than the last.


Thanks Guys and the car is returning to us , a dented door by a careless driver


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning job Rui.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Rui, amazing work again, awesome looking beast :argie:

Nearly had a trouser accident after drooling over your pics


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I love the detail and honestly of your work. Second to none! :thumb:

Merry Christmas and all the best for the new year!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> Stunning job Rui.


*Thanks Robbie :thumb:*



ITHAQVA said:


> Rui, amazing work again, awesome looking beast :argie:
> 
> Nearly had a trouser accident after drooling over your pics


*I hope you are fine  , thanks man :thumb:*



amiller said:


> I love the detail and honestly of your work. Second to none! :thumb:
> 
> Merry Christmas and all the best for the new year!


*Kind works and Merry Xmas and all the best for the new year too*


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent results as always Rui, photography excels as usual:thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Once again Rui amazing work there buddy!
I wish you and cardetail all the best for 2012 and am sure you will take it to another level!! :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Doesnt get better than that. Top work mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Excellent results as always Rui, photography excels as usual:thumb:


*Thank you Nick :thumb:*



Faysal said:


> Once again Rui amazing work there buddy!
> I wish you and cardetail all the best for 2012 and am sure you will take it to another level!! :thumb:


*Thank you Faysal and im working always to learn more and do better works.
All the best for you too :thumb:*


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic as usual Rui, always inspiring to read your threads


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Fantastic as usual Rui, always inspiring to read your threads


*Obrigado Tiago e um Feliz Natal e próspero ano novo para ti e para os teus :thumb:
*


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

looks mint, top work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

capri kid said:


> looks mint, top work :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Capt'nHindsight (Dec 16, 2011)

That's the stuff of dreams right there!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Capt'nHindsight said:


> That's the stuff of dreams right there!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks brilliant better than new


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dan_S said:


> Looks brilliant better than new


That´s what the owner thought  , thanks mate :thumb:


----------

